
Ciphey: Automated Decryption Tool - nmstoker
https://github.com/Ciphey/Ciphey
======
Awelton
This will come in very handy during CTF's. Thanks!

~~~
nmstoker
Yes, seemed both an interesting idea and actually useful. It got picked up on
Four Short Links today too

